

How to steal from Heroku - maslam

I love Heroku. I especially love their sign-up process (give them your email address, click a verification link and you're ready to go). No captcha. No SMS verification.<p>What stops someone from buying 1,000 email addresses, and hiring someone to create a 1,000 Heroku accounts? You get up to 100 MB of slug space to run code and host static content.<p>Does Heroku not care about this sort of malicious behavior? If so, why do they not care?
======
hopeless
Huh? You can run as many apps there for free (the app automatically shuts down
when inactive. It's not stealing, it's part of their business model.

------
kookiekrak
Buying 1000 email addresses?? What are you in, the 90s?

Get a domain name and forward *@domain.name to yourself. Boom, infinite
addresses.

Heroku doesn't care about this kind of behavior because the effects of it
would be a tiny drop in their cloud.

------
friendstock
That sounds pretty inconvenient.

